# Aire in Boulogne on D940



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if the height barriers are permanent at the Car park on the D940 Boulevard Sainte-Beuve dropping down into Boulogne, just need an overnight stop while 5 m/hs meet up before heading south.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I would think the streetview is out of date?

No height barriers there when we stayed June 2011.

Pete


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The height barriers are only on the car park which is slightly lower down than the aire.
August this year............
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Boulogne-aire/25031054_ZmLMgt#!i=2050819381&k=f9Pc2wv

You could have asked me this morning Bobski lol


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> You could have asked me this morning Bobski lol


Just show Andy I don't look properly at the posts, cheers to you and peejay


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just so you're prepared Bob the borne is card only


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Just so you're prepared Bob the borne is card only


I assume they are UK friendly ones as most are these days, only waiting there overnight so as Pete and Mark can catch us up as they are doing the ferry and Baza and us are on the train.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Worked for us ok.
I see in my pictures the tariff was €3 for 10 minutes of water. People on site said no one had called for the pitch fee for weeks so it's probably free to park just now


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We stayed there in June and no one called then either. No height barriers.

Some of the pitches are a bit funny to get in and out of so most folks park at the bottom on the grass as otherwise you have to park side on on most pitches and you will need blocks.

Phill


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A bit of extra info - not many pitches are level.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's not that bad certainly no more leveling required that many other aires


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The pitches at the top of the aire (with the best seaview) do slope a fair bit and you'll def need levellers for those..
Fees were collected at about 0930 by local police when we visited but like alot of aires they probably won't bother out of season.
No1 bus goes past site regularly to town.

If you want to be closer to town there is also a free Aire de Stationement where you can stay the night, no facilities but within a short stroll of the centre and handy if you want to have a walk around or a meal, its right next to the Casino....

>Boulogne Parking<

>Boulogne Aire<

Don't forget to add a review if you've visited :wink:

Pete


----------

